# PS3 end of the month



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

After a decision between a G220 or a PS3 for me birthday (29th Sept), and asking you guys for your opinion, I am eagerly awaiting the PS3 day.

Since my payday, end of August, I have bought four games in preperation for the big day - COD4, GTAIV, Gran turismo 5 and ghost recon 2.....

I feel like a kid waiting for santa :thumb:


.............by the way i will be 36 on the big day..


how sad is this :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Good choice mate, at least the PS3 won't break down the first time you use it!


----------

